# Joke/Humor Section



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thoughts?*​
Good Idea 2046.51%They're fine in the General Section 1227.91%Not bothered either way1125.58%


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

There are some great jokes and humor posted in to the General Forum on a daily basis , I think it would be good if there was a specific section just for humor.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I made a jokes thread a few months back.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/55646-joke-thread-6.html

Got quite alot of replies. Could sticky that at the top of the general section to reduce clutter I suppose?


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I think this is quite good idea.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think it would clear up the General Section quite alot, im one for posting humor on occasion. Its own section would be good.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

WWhhhaaa??!!...Is this some kind of Joke???!! :rockon:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

chilisi said:


> good idea imo..and as dave said it would free up the other sections..


That's what I was thinking, I've posted a few funnies and they sometimes get missed because of the general forum being the most popular.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

chilisi said:


> maybe its because your not that funny........? :lol:


No couldn't possibly be that :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont know if it is a good idea as humor and jokes are general, so general section seems a suitable place to post them. as when next we make a one for sport as we talk about it alot or music,, if that makes sence


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

alot better having them at random times in general convo...and not as many people (in my opinion) would view the jokes..people would also get less credit for their finds/made up jokes which seems pretty unfair to me anyway...we all love reps after all :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

What's the difference between tampons and cowboy hats? Cowboy hats are for ass holes.:laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

How can you need a homour section, just about everywhere in the forum cracks me up with some of the comments and posts, this is without a doubt the funniest forum ive ever ever been on Lmao, so glad I didnt leave, I would never have to do a cutting cycle, I burn fat from just sat here cracking up so much:laugh:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

andysutils said:


> How can you need a homour section, just about everywhere in the forum cracks me up with some of the comments and posts, this is without a doubt the funniest forum ive ever ever been on Lmao, so glad I didnt leave, I would never have to do a cutting cycle, I burn fat from just sat here cracking up so much:laugh:


You missunderstand me, I'm just saying I think it would be cool to have it separated from the general section, so it makes it easy to find a humor fix when we want one.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Whats was the transvestite arrested for? Male fraud


----------

